# Which website looks better new or old?



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm getting a new web site built. My old site can be found at diversepainting.com. The new one is attached. 
I can get clicks, but is having a hard time converting. I was thinking it might just be the website. I'm open to hear you guy's opinions.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I like the new design. The current one is very "bloggy" looking


----------



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

New one hands down. Much cleaner content with better navigation. You might check your spelling "To benifit our customers".


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I designed the old one myself, I thought I did a wonderful job. What do you think of the pictures on the New one?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You did do a wonderful job.. for a blog :thumbsup:

I'm just bustin' your chops.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

New one, but I hope you plan on changing those pictures


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Definitely the new. 



Rcon said:


> New one, but I hope you plan on changing those pictures


I like going on your site every once in a while Rcon...surprise me every few months  I like this latest version!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Definitely the new.
> 
> 
> 
> I like going on your site every once in a while Rcon...surprise me every few months  I like this latest version!


I agree with the entire sentence.

New one


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I prefer the lay out of the new, although all those primary colors are a bit "dazzling"

I would like to see that top photo in full scale, as a thumbnail, there's too much "color information" to process.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

y.painting said:


> Definitely the new.
> 
> 
> 
> I like going on your site every once in a while Rcon...surprise me every few months  I like this latest version!


he shames the rest of us.

I get so jealous each time I go there :notworthy:


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Love the big photo (as long as you don't use stock photos).


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

New one looks nice but keep in mind you are looking at a scaled shot of the home page. This isn't how it would look in a web browser


----------

